

 Instant sex change served up by video software  - newacc
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17226-instant-sex-change-served-up-by-video-software.html

======
evilneanderthal
Those FBI agents are gonna have a _field day._

~~~
irinotecan
Hmm, are you making a joke about Hoover, or am I not the only one who thought
the title said "Instant sex _charge_ ", with the article going to be about the
FBI's kiddie porn honeypot sites, where even an accidental click on one could
get you brought up on child porn charges?

------
dc2k08
I can see this being used by cam-girl sites.

~~~
stcredzero
Not to mention MMOs. Transformation to Cat-girl will be extremely popular with
the furries. Sad to say, but this will make MMOs much more attractive. Or much
less incongruous might be a better way to put it.

